# Is your TOMY track brittle?



## gderem (Mar 2, 2006)

About 3 years ago I bought the TOMY International 4-lane race set. I've found the tabs on the track to be easily breakable. With light use, probably 20% of the track has tabs missing and another 30% had cracked tabs that I've used CA to glue.

A) Is this experience typical?
B) What have you done to deal with it?

I've built maybe 6-7 layouts with this track. 35 years ago I had the Model Motoring track with the metal guide bars and plastic tabs. That stuff was tough. I built dozens of layouts a year with that. It took years of heavy use to wear it out. It leaves me very disappointed with the current TOMY track.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Interesting...
I have had Tomy track for several years now and I have never broken a tab on this track...
Do you have any pictures of the tabs that are breaking?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

God I hope not...I planning on upgrading to Tomy...I know I broke most of the tabs on my old AFX track... :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've never broke any tabs on Tomy track. Tyco yes.

'doba


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I never broke a tab on Tomy either. Tyco-Pro and AFX all the time, bt my Tomy track has been fine for like the last 15 years and about 2 dozen or so layouts.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I have never had a problem with Tomy track. I always thought it was a great design. Never had a broken piece.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not yet! :freak: rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

What do you clean it with??????

If you use some type of a solvent,perhaps its making the track brittle?????

Mike


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

There's a few guys complaining about Tomy track here also

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=11208


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

I love the tomy track. My current layout is a combo of Tomy and Tyco track. The tomy is so much smoother and no broken tabs yet! My tyco track has a lot of the tips broken, but it doesn't seem to hurt the performance.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I have used TOMY AFX track for over 15 years and have never had a broken tab. The track is much more durable than the older Aurora AFX track. If the track is on the floor, I would make sure no kids or pets can walk on the track.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow...
Never to post again... lol


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

So about the WD use...My track is year old...it is tyco sectional...some of it almost a decade....and never been properly cleaned..just vacumed and dry towel rubbed...

I had a massive layout in the garage....set up last spring but I pulled the track in for a christmass layout....I noticed I had to toss a few sections that had minor rust or corrosion starting...even it was just a spot...I wont store it with the other good track...rust begets rust in my book...

So from what I have read....if I use WD40 once or twice...and follow with 409....I should be fine...so long as this isnt a weekly practice...

I do get some oxidation on the rails...but I have one uncanny tyco narrow chassis that seems to run no matter what...a few laps of stops and starts...then a few for laps...and the tracks seems able to run my other cars....

I now have an ocsar that runs good but needs a minor tune and tires....and seems to work well...I notice the oscar stops and starts for a few laps...but once it makes a complete circuit...and I run my magic tyco...the lane will run my other cars as well...

I know one of my issues is a lack of jumpers....but with a lack of space for a perminate layout...I have to go with what I've got for the moment...

I have a plan for a modular system that will perminalty afix sections of track into moduals that will be assembled on base boards and jumpered....with only connecting tracks between them as joiners...this will give me the ability to both store the track when not in use...and to change my lay out on a whim...

I've never been a fan of sand paper....although I have used a rubber eraser from time to time over the years...so the rails are still pretty cherry...even on my older track...

I guess that is kinda long winded for a simple question...

Will WD actually hurt my track?


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

The WD40 isn't plastic compatible and can soften the plastic over time. If used sparingly, probably won't be a problem.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

A few years ago, I had a Stainless Steel cleaner and protector that worked great. I hadn't been able to find any more like it and didn't take note of the brand etc. Somebody on the board, I think AFXToo, suggested Willaims Sonoma Stainless Steel cleaner. Recently, my track started to have some rough spots. I would use the eraser, then the car would have to go through that spot several times and started bogging down in new spots. I decided to clean the whole track with the Williams Sonoma stuff. I ran every lane with my Tyco US1 truck and each worked first time through. The cleaner also takes the black off the rails, so you don't have to worry about sanding etc. I really recommend it. 
Jim


----------

